# can we get 60?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think we could, we would have to win like 24 of the next 36. it is possible with troy, wally, and kandi coming back soon. so i think this should be the wolves' goal.


your thoughts?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Without looking at the schedule, I really think you guys can. It's not a sure thing, but if the injured guys can return and fit into the lineup without causing any problems, I don't see why there's not a good chance of it happenining.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

i am thinking we will end up with 57. (from my calculations a couple weeks ago). 
we can't afford to have anymore games like the hawks or grizzlies.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, I think we're 27-8 since 9-8, so why would 24-12 be daunting?

I don't think Wally will cause problems. We can win when he stinks it up, but we can really dominate if he's on.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I have been thinking 55-58 wins but who knows I'll be wrong.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

we are 37-15 (28-7 in last 35) and need to go 23-7 to get to the 60 mark

23-7 - possible if we continue to do what we have been doing


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

1 down 22 to go


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

21 more to go with 28 games to go :gbanana:


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

20 and counting down...


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

At this rate after the all star game, we're 4-0. 67-15 is what the record will look if we keep doing this.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

19 required of 25.. and what the hell was that in the 4th quarter?? (got outscored 37-22 :hurl: ) Luckily we had built a huge lead going into the 4th.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Now that's a good response in the 4th quarter. 
Good win inspite of losing cassell.. hope it's just for 1 game.

and troy stepped up real nice.

18 to go with 24 games to play


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Finally we win against the warriors and Eric Freaking Dampier.

Impressed with "Olowo Can D".

17 to go of 23


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like he's coming back for sure...

One more thing, where's Wally? I didn't see him in game or in the bench either. What's up?


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

apparantly Wally sat out with Flu. source - cbs


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

With today's victory we have defeated every other team this season.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

After the pathetic loss to the sixers it gets real tough now.

of the 22 games to play

11 road games

20 against WC teams

15 against teams with .492 or better

60 is mighty hard. here are my predictions

*Dallas *
*Houston*
*Boston*
*@ Seattle*
@ Portland
*L.A. Lakers*
*Portland *
@ San Antonio
*@ Phoenix*
Denver
*San Antonio*
*@ Denver*
@ L.A. Lakers
*@ L.A. Clippers*
@ Houston 
*Seattle *
*Washington*
Memphis
*@ Sacramento*
*@ Golden State*
*Utah *
*@ Memphis *


59 wins for the season - lead midwest, second behind kings in WC standings, first round against rockets or memphis. Confrence semis against dallas. Confrence finals against Kings. and that's where we stop this year.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Now that's how you respond to a loss.. by crushing the red hot mavs.

way to go..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If you guys can avoid anymore injuries, I think Wolves will get 60+. Hudson and Wally can be starters with any other team, and Kandiman actually looked decent tonight.


----------



## Magic Johnson (Mar 4, 2004)

They just won against Dallas thats a big confidence boost.
If nobody get injured, the Wolves will get 60 and more wins this season.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

44-18  

tough loss to he rockets.. 60 is getting tougher


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

at this rate we won't even get to 50

we suck.. 

against boston celtics??? what the hell's wrong ??


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

huffed and puffed to 45.. good show by spree.. something tells me that he's going to be the X factor come playoff time. His performance might decide the games

portland tonight on a back to back


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Good win against the lakers in front of a record crowd!!

46 and countin


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I think you guys can, but I don't think you will. Nothing againstyou but if anyone gets 60 it will be Indiana because of their schedule. I won't be suprised if you guys do I just don't think you will.


----------

